# You just gotta wonder....



## GaryHibbert (Mar 24, 2020)

Sometimes, all you can do is shake your head and wonder about just how stupid people can be.  A prime example would be this screen shot.


----------



## chilerelleno (Mar 24, 2020)

First you have to believe they're serious, which they aren't.


----------



## Blues1 (Mar 24, 2020)

Some people have been educated beyond their intelligence...


----------



## gary s (Mar 24, 2020)

That's Funny

Gary


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 24, 2020)

They will fall off we will roll around.

Warren


----------

